# Letting help



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

hey guys,


So as some of you know we moved to london, been her 2 months now we got a letter this morning for a routine inspection fair enough all is good in the hood 


But at the end of the letter it says "unless you instruct us other wise we will entre using the keys held by the agent" now i know they cant to this unless they have tired to access the house then they have to give 24 hour written notice they will use the keys. 

But the seem to think because they have given me a weeks notice of the appointment they can use the keys.

having dealt with many agents laws stats they have to try access to house and if they cant they have to give 24 hours written notice.

Now i've told them should they use the key if i'm not in at anytime without sending me a letter with 24 hours written notice i will have them up on court on a invasion of privacy.

Do you think i'm going over the top? 


Thing is i work long hours some times my wifes on her own with the kids so i don't want them letting themselves in thinking they can come and go when ever they want.

Also this inspection has been called as apparently im running a car wash from my house.....only thing is yes i have enough cleaning products to do so but no im not LOL 

Rant over!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

So basicaly by the sounds of things someone has complained about you cleaning either yours or other peoples cars?

Can you schedule the visit so you are in the house when they arrive?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh i will be here point is they think they can use the key if we're not...


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Change the locks.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

LeeH said:


> Change the locks.


Lol He will need the landlords permission.

To the OP just arrange a time to suit you. They need to give you the written notice as stated in the contract. I think as a last resort they can use the keys but having contacted you a few times im sure youll respond for an inspection. If your not doing anything wrong dont worry about it, seems your neighbours are jealous of your clean car.

The landlord cant do anything just because you have alot of cleaning kit.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

We've had agents let themselves into our property for an inspection,

We had waited for them to turn up at arranged time, no sign so went down to pick the daughter up from nursery, 10 min round trip, to return and find a check sheet completed sitting on the work top.
Thing is they're not really covered to be in the property, easy for you to accuse them of theft,
The keys are in their possession for emergency purposes and not so they can let themselves in.
Only thing i can suggest is speaking to them and firmly object to them letting themselves in


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

They've sent you reasonable notice far in excess of the 24hrs required so they may enter the property without you present to inspect. If you dont answer the door they may use the keys without a further 24 hour notice period. However, if you are present and answer the door, or if you aren't in and wish to be present you are entitled to refuse them permission to enter, this over rides them but may be in breach of your tenancy agreement.



> It is advisable to set out the arrangements for access and procedures for getting repairs done in the tenancy agreement. The landlord or landlord's agent has the legal right to enter the property at reasonable times of day to carry out the repairs for which the landlord is responsible and to inspect the condition and state of repair of the property. However he must give at least 24 hours written notice before doing so; other than by mutual agreement, or in genuine emergencies.
> 
> It is the tenant's right to refuse access if the tenant wishes. If access is refused the landlord cannot enter - this is because the tenant's right to exclude people from the property overrides the landlord's right of access if the two are in conflict. However, refusal to let the landlord inspect at all, will put the tenant in breach of the tenancy agreement.
> 
> Normally a tenant will refuse access because they wish to be present at the inspection visit and the suggested appointment date is not convenient. This is entirely reasonable and is indeed in the landlord's favour to have the tenant present as it will then be less difficult for the tenant to raise any accusations of theft against the landlord if items go missing in the propert


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

MEH4N said:


> Lol He will need the landlords permission.
> 
> To the OP just arrange a time to suit you. They need to give you the written notice as stated in the contract. I think as a last resort they can use the keys but having contacted you a few times im sure youll respond for an inspection. If your not doing anything wrong dont worry about it, seems your neighbours are jealous of your clean car.
> 
> The landlord cant do anything just because you have alot of cleaning kit.


^^^ This :thumb:

Agreed, if you have nothing to hide, there will be no problem :thumb:, if you are running a car wash out of the property then if I was your landlord, you'd not be considered at the next renewal


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

All they will be checking is the general condition of the place, that you haven't smashed it up and are looking after it as per the tenancy agreement anyway.

It's a very brief inspection, and they will soon work out what kind of people you are, whether they even need to check it out, after two years of renting here all our letting agency do is come for a quick chat to see if we have any issues.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ I bet the landlords chuffed at his 7.5%-10% being earned that way  :lol:

Hopefully they are doing some sort of checks, but seriously, I agree, a lot is down to the type of people you are  . If the house is maintained and problems bought up and resolved when they occur, then usually a good tenant and a good landlard can be a very agreeable arrangement.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> ^^^ I bet the landlords chuffed at his 7.5%-10% being earned that way


I don't care, I gave my notice in 3 days ago! No more 2 bed apartment for me!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ and why should you, it's a landlord/agent issue not yours  :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

DJ1989 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> So as some of you know we moved to london, been her 2 months now we got a letter this morning for a routine inspection fair enough all is good in the hood
> 
> ...


The quote you mention is standard. Some tenants aren't bothered if the letting agents let themselves in. They usually enter the property if urgent works need to be carried out but they usually give you notice to try and make arrangements with you.

If you arrange an appointment, do it in writing and that way they can't enter the property at any other time. If they did, they would need to prove just cause for entering the property.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Tank. said:


> We've had agents let themselves into our property for an inspection,
> 
> We had waited for them to turn up at arranged time, no sign so went down to pick the daughter up from nursery, 10 min round trip, to return and find a check sheet completed sitting on the work top.
> Thing is they're not really covered to be in the property, easy for you to accuse them of theft,
> ...


How did you deal with this?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

After it happened we gave them a call voicing our displeasure but after the act there wasn't much we could do they'd already been in, the house was clean and ready for inspection anyway so we weren't too bothered in all honesty.

We're not a fan of these letting agents anyway as they've done nothing to assist us whilst the landlords try and sell here


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

MEH4N said:


> Lol He will need the landlords permission.


I was joking, I'm a landlord myself.....


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

MEH4N said:


> Lol He will need the landlords permission.
> 
> To the OP just arrange a time to suit you. They need to give you the written notice as stated in the contract. I think as a last resort they can use the keys but having contacted you a few times im sure youll respond for an inspection. If your not doing anything wrong dont worry about it, seems your neighbours are jealous of your clean car.
> 
> The landlord cant do anything just because you have alot of cleaning kit.


No he wont, im a LL and they cant stop you changing the locks fell.


----------

